# General > Business >  Councillors Urged To Identify Street Lighting Pilot

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Councillors Urged To Identify Street Lighting Pilot*

In a bid to reduce energy costs, Highland Councillors are being invited to consult with their local communities to identify appropriate areas for trialling energy reduction options for street lighting.   They are also being asked to support development guidelines that street lighting is only required in new residential areas with more than 15 properties.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

